# surging on 2017 ls



## jmorisit (Jun 22, 2017)

I've had my 2017 ls cruze for about 10 months now it has 1400 miles on it. today i had to go to the bank and started to pull out of driveway the car started to surge and running rough. I let it warm up before i took off (playing with raido) i have a habbit of letting it warm up a little before i take off never have just jumped in it and take off. I then stop at my next stop sign and everything was normal. went to next stop sign and again car started surging and running rough. the car was still trying to move forward with my foot fully down on brake . no codes on dash . I've owned many new cars in my 54 years of life and never had anything like this happen. I went to bank and back about 15 miles total and car never did repeat this problem. I've put high grade fuel in it since new.I only use one foot on pedals made sure foot was not on accelerator. I will be going to dealer to have it checked out but again having no codes come up on dash it has me worried. I have tried to see if this problem has happened to anyone else. Again when i say surge it was trying to move forward while i had my foot on the brake pedal. That is very upsetting . I have been treating this car very well and hoping it would do me the same. now i feel like this car might turn into a nightmare. Has anyone had this happen? It is a auto trans.The car would first start trying to move forward then would run rough.


----------



## cohbraz (Dec 9, 2017)

I had this exact same thing happen to me two days ago. The only difference is that I did not let it warm up any. I drove off within a minute of cranking, and it started surging at the third stop I made - which would have been within a mile from where I started the car. It was odd - no error codes, and I looked at the tach which seemed to be holding steady just above 1,000 RPM. The car has not done that since.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

My wife and I had a surging problem with our recently purchased '17, among many other issues when she first bought it. (no codes either) It now has 2500 miles on it, no surging issues currently. IDK if this has anything to do with anything, but it sat on the dealers lot for over a year before my wife bought it, had 200 miles.


----------



## jmorisit (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a update but still no answer on why my car acted up. I did not tell about my in car camera installed on car. i thought i would be able to show my dealer the video. however when the car was acting up so did the camera. I played before footage and camera works fine. i played the trip back and again camera worked fine. when i played the video at the time my car was acting up the camera acts up. So the first thing i did was unplug the camera ( it is plugged into the outlet not hard wired ) just to make sure my camera wasn't doing it. I have told my dealer this also. they had my car for about 3 hours and of course found nothing wrong. About one week later the car again acted up. not surging just rough running. so far the only thing that was the same when car acts up is it was high humidity out . It had just finshed raining it was about 45 outside. This has me worried because there is no codes when this happens. I now have 1600 miles on this car and feel this is going to be money pit once my warranty is up. There seems to be a bug either in electric system or in the computer code. Now i am NOT a car mechanic and am not trying to play one. i just know that this car has a problem with it and it won,t show any codes to track it down.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jmorisit said:


> I have a update but still no answer on why my car acted up. I did not tell about my in car camera installed on car. i thought i would be able to show my dealer the video. however when the car was acting up so did the camera. I played before footage and camera works fine. i played the trip back and again camera worked fine. when i played the video at the time my car was acting up the camera acts up. So the first thing i did was unplug the camera ( it is plugged into the outlet not hard wired ) just to make sure my camera wasn't doing it. I have told my dealer this also. they had my car for about 3 hours and of course found nothing wrong. About one week later the car again acted up. not surging just rough running. so far the only thing that was the same when car acts up is it was high humidity out . It had just finshed raining it was about 45 outside. This has me worried because there is no codes when this happens. I now have 1600 miles on this car and feel this is going to be money pit once my warranty is up. There seems to be a bug either in electric system or in the computer code. Now i am NOT a car mechanic and am not trying to play one. i just know that this car has a problem with it and it won,t show any codes to track it down.


Sounds electrical

Check the battery compartment in the trunk for water.

This was a subject of a recall on the 2016-I think 2017 Gen 2 Cruzes.


----------

